
People’s Trust Has Declined in Business, Media, Government, and NGOs - walterbell
https://hbr.org/2017/01/survey-peoples-trust-has-declined-in-business-media-government-and-ngos
======
devoply
Oh look the century of self is coming to an end. The propaganda machine does
not work as it used to. And amateur players are utilizing propaganda
techniques through fake news. It's not surprising. And all of these parties
are sociopathic in their dealings with people, not the best way to establish
and continue trust.

> Rebuilding trust is a shared responsibility. Each institution must find its
> own ways to address societal concerns by working to improve the long-term
> economic and social conditions of communities; by creating public forums
> that educate about and advocate for policies; and by directly communicating
> the benefits of economic growth that is driven by industry.

You mean like doing a Youtube video created by a leading P/R firm which shows
what the company is doing for its community (tm)? No one buys that. If you
want to make a difference then really make a difference. But no one actually
does that. Here's to hoping they will take this advice to actually do
something.

------
CM30
This is a surprise... how?

I mean, people don't trust businesses because it feels like the majority of
large ones are skirting the law and getting away with questionable crap by
lobbying government figures. They don't trust the media because it feels like
it's acting in the interests of the rich and powerful. Same deal with
government, which is why Brexit happened and Trump became president. And NGOs
are seen as having the same issues as businesses.

So of course no one trusts them. Because most people (quite rightly) can't see
any reason to. Their past track record suggests they don't have the majority's
interests in mind.

------
jackskell
Social media has made word-of-mouth a more powerful influence for both
national, and local organizations. Useful now since the local papers have
either shut down, lost their investigative edge, or become locally unread and
irrelevant.

